# pci tv tuner in vmware workstation (win7)



## eliot94

hi

i am running windows 7 in vmware and wanted to use the new media center in win7 to watch tv within the VM.

However i can't seem to find any options that would let me add a new pci device(my tv tuner)

any advice is ace thanks !!:good:


----------



## Zatharus

This is not surprising as the Virtual Machine is just that, virtual.  It has its own set of emulated devices and in many cases cannot directly access the physical hardware of your computer (Disc Drives and Network hardware are the common exception).  You will need to run Windows 7 natively in order to use your tuner card.

Also, very few virtual machines support any sort of hardware video acceleration/decoding anyway.


----------

